# New member costa lover!!



## daggaz (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi there everyone,

nice to join the forum n hopefully meet some cool people n get some good advice.

bit about me- am a 26 year old dad off two, and live with my fiancé but out home is lacking something....... Fresh coffee aroma lol.

anything els you want to know about me just ask.

bye for now


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi there and welcome to the forum .

Where are you based may I ask? Presumably you are looking at ways of making coffee at home then. There are a few different ways to simply make coffee from mokka pot to aeropress to machines that will make you espresso and milk drinks above and beyond the taste of costa!

What drinks , would you like to make at home ?


----------



## daggaz (Dec 8, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Hi there and welcome to the forum .
> 
> Where are you based may I ask? Presumably you are looking at ways of making coffee at home then. There are a few different ways to simply make coffee from mokka pot to aeropress to machines that will make you espresso and milk drinks above and beyond the taste of costa!
> 
> ...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi and thanks

I can't help you with recommending a bean 2 cup machine , I have no experience with them. Perhaps you would prefer something like an Nespresso or the like machine at home for the convenience.

A proper espresso machine fresh beans , and a grinder , will after developing some skills and patience deliver a coffee taste beyond that of a bean 2cup machine either in the home or from a corner shop. It will thought not deliver coffee at the touch of a button .

Perhaps there are other members who has help guide you with bean2 cup machine recommendations .

Enjoy your coffee journey .


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Daggaz - Boots is spot on with his recommendations if you think you might be to "lazy" at home.

It would be a shame to go down that route though as you are missing a whole other world of coffee! From what you've said you sound like you love coffee - it might be worth trying a decent independent coffee shop to see what your missing (you can do so much better than Costa!!) You should be able to replicate the best coffee shop at home but not with an easy press of a button. It takes effort but is worth it.

Can anyone recommend somewhere decent in Newcastle to show daggaz what he's missing?


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi there Costa lover

I have a bean to cup machine at work and La Pavoni and Mazzer grinder at home (thanks Adrian) . The B2C machine is a Jura F70 I've not tried any other but if you do research them they come highly regarded, in terms if taste I much prefer the coffee from my Jura than any high street coffee chain and also my neighbours at work are Costa coffee! But I do put in fresh roasted beans from Rave, in particular Italian Job very nice indeed


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

That is roughly how I started out. On a journey to Torquay, I was tired and sent my son into the Services to grab me a coffee, and he came back with a bean to cup cappuccino, that I enjoyed, and so stopped again! When I got home, I sat and thought about it and asked a bulletin board for the company I used to work for for coffee advice. Someone I worked with but I had no idea they were into coffee helped me and I bought a Gaggia Classic and Starbucks burr grinder.

Ok, on reflection, the coffee I made was not good, but the point is I thought it was! I upgraded machines and grinders and 13 years on, I am now making what I still think is good coffee. I am in Whitley BAy. When you have reached the required number of posts, drop me a pm and if you want to come over, we will see if we can light that infectious blue touch paper that is coffee!


----------

